

'Self-Proclaimed Leader' of LulzSec Hackers Arrested - Tekker
http://mashable.com/2013/04/24/lulzsec-arrested-australia/

======
mflindell
I used to work with Matt a few years ago, he was doing network admin work for
an ISP and I was doing client installs. He wasn't really the brightest guy but
he was nice to me. He also told me he did weekend jail because he bashed his
brother and that he was part of some internet hacking group. I kind of ignored
what he had to say but looks like he was telling the truth.

People like him don't hack for fun or to prove a point, he hacks because he is
someone worried about his own privacy. If he can break into a system then who
else is doing the same? Its the victims fault if they get hacked, there is
absolutely no excuse for poor internet security these days, especially when we
have so much information invested into them.

